# sass & Bide Black rats Anyone?



## Girl about town (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone own the Black rats by sass & bide, either the shiny ones or the pvc? If so what are they like on? i sooooo want a pair but not sure what size to buy and if they are flattering or not!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 18, 2009)

Urgh me too! I really want the shiny ones
I have been putting off trying them on as I feel I might just crack and buy em


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 19, 2009)

ordered the shiny ones, so still waiting will update on whether they are worth it!!! ordered mine from Australia and had a discount code so got them for £60.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_ordered the shiny ones, so still waiting will update on whether they are worth it!!! ordered mine from Australia and had a discount code so got them for £60._

 
Thats a good price! Where from?


----------



## princess_mel_xo (Apr 2, 2009)

I've tried the pvc looking ones on because I saw a picture of the beautiful Miranda Kerr wearing them. I'm only 5'3", but I have long legs for my body and I'm a relatively thin person. They looked terrible on me!! I think u need to be super tall and thin to pull them off. I was even wearing heels that day and they just didn't look right on my body.


----------



## redenvelope (Apr 3, 2009)

You MUST get these.  They are incredible, I'm 5'6" and 104lbs and they make my legs look so long.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm an Aussie and used to work in David Jones selling sass & bide, so after seeing them every shift I gave in and bought the normal ones and the pvc rats. I bought the pvc first, which only come in a size s/m or m/l, and the s/m is a bit too big for me around the waistband (I'm usually a size 25" in their jeans, sometimes 24") but regular ones fit perfectly.

I wear them with dresses and long tops. They're great for winter when you want to wear a dress but it's a bit too chilly. As for footwear, my favourite match is my really high black gladiator-style heels with silver buckles, but also wear them under knee-high boots or with black dunlop volleys for comfort.

I don't agree that you have to be super tall to pull them off. You can always get them taken up. I'm only 5'3". My legs are long in comparison to my torso though. I'd be wary if you are long-waisted regardless of whether you are tall or short, as the ruching creates many hortizontal lines and for a lengthening effect you need verticals. Unfortunately the horizontal lines are not flattering if you have large legs/thighs as they give a widening effect.


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_ordered the shiny ones, so still waiting will update on whether they are worth it!!! ordered mine from Australia and had a discount code so got them for £60._

 
I love them, but refused to pay £100 on just a pair of leggings. but for £60 i will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol PLEASE share where you got them from


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 6, 2009)

I just thought to add that if you buy them off ebay, be wary of the original ones as the first couple of batches had dodgy stitching which came undone and so many customers returned them that we sent them all back. If you're buying them new though they should be a new batch and should be fine, but if on ebay they could be the older, dodgy ones. There weren't any problems with the PVC rats.

For reference the retail price in AUD is $170 for the original black rats and $220 for the PVC rats.

So where did you get them from Australia? 60 pound is a bit over $120... so about $100 less than retail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I only got 10% staff discount so they were $198)


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 12, 2009)

i got them from Mycatwalk.com and i had a discount code so got them for equivelant of £60 , but when the arrived i got customs charges  in the uk for £14 so all in the cost me £74 pounds.

i adore them im a uk size 10 (us 6) and not the skinniest person but these are so flattering i wear them under tunic style tops/dresses and they look great, really leg lengthening!!! i got the s/m size.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't think you necessarily need to be tall to wear these...
If you're short then the tapered legs will lengthen your legs.
I'm 5' and 95 pounds, I have some knock offs and I think I look good in them.


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 13, 2009)

^ Yea, my friend got some last year with the dodgy stitching & they came completely apart. 

i gave in and got them over the weekend though and i LOVEEE them! i got them in xs and theyre a nightmare to get over my feet LOL but otherwise they fit perfectly.

i want the pvc ones now. <3


----------



## metal_romantic (Oct 5, 2009)

I have the bronze rats now and the grey marle rats on the way *dances*

These are the different permutations available:

Black rats
PVC rats
Bronze rats
Silver rats
Grey Marle rats
Zebra rats (cream & gold zebra stripes)
Beast rats (cream and bronze mixed animal prints)

and the PVC rats are now the same price as the black ($170- d'oh!)


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 5, 2009)

oooh bronze sound nice, im afraid im not the skinniset of creatures so i'll stick to the black x


----------

